# How enforceable are these 'No Dogs' signs?!



## Dusty85 (15 June 2013)

Hi all, 

So I'm a little bit peeved so apologies if this turns into a rant!! (Youve been warned!) 

So...I live in a lovely little new build estate in a little village. We are lucky enough to have a couple of little parks within it. 

So..a few months ago a couple of signs appeared saying 'No Dogs Except guide dogs' on a plain white background. No council logo or threatening with fines etc etc 

I then got a little local parish council type leaflet through the door (you know the type with minutes of meeting and issues etc) Saying that they had put them up. 
They have left us a strip of grass where we can walk dogs that goes behind all the houses, is not looked after and doesnt even have lighting for when its dark. 


So.....my question is: How enforceable are these signs? Are the proper 'council' legal? Would I get a fine? 


A few of the other people that own dogs have all said that there is a anti-fun, jobs-worth lady on this estate who is very 'anti dogs' and she is on the parish council and lives right next to the park. 
I havce to say that I have never ever noticed ANY poo on the park that has been left and not picked up. They did cite that 'fouling' was the reason behind it but yet I have never seen evidence of it. 

So, lovely lovely Dog people- what would you do? ignore the signs and wait until the council come knocking (if they ever did) or stay away?


----------



## s4sugar (15 June 2013)

Google "dog control orders"

You could get a spot fine or an ASBO or be taken to court.


----------



## blackcob (15 June 2013)

If it's a proper dog control order jobbie then yes, they are enforceable. There should be a list of the proscribed areas on your council's website. If it's just a jobsworth putting up random signs then ignore!


----------



## Dusty85 (15 June 2013)

Thanks- I have just read a government/Defra document detailing all the legal procedures that must go ahead before they erect a sign, none of which were done. I will ring the council and see what they say.


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 June 2013)

I replied in SB but if it turns out the signs are not legit, I would erect my own, like 'no breathing' and 'all fun strictly forbidden' - well if they can put up random signs, so can you!!!

You never know, they might get done for littering


----------



## Dusty85 (15 June 2013)

hahaha!


My other half had the idea of getting a load of plastic dog poos and putting them on their door step


----------



## ladyt25 (15 June 2013)

I do hate these local jobsworths, they are a PITA! They are the same types who move to a country village then complain about horse poo on the roads and the noise cows and sheep make! 

I would certainly question the signs as, from what you say they don't sound like 'proper' signs as it were. If it is a park/play area for children then I can understand but if not then it seems strange.


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 June 2013)

I would be ringing up the chairman/woman of the parish council  and asking for verification.

I did read earlier in the week about an exclusive area in Liverpool which had similar signs erected with the Councils logo but were nothing to do with the council. The council did say if they caught anyone erecting these sign they would be prosecuted.


----------



## Luci07 (16 June 2013)

It sounds from your post that your local council has done it. It also sounds from your research that this has not be done correctly. I would call in the first instance, make a note of all relevant numbers and contacts and circulate them to ALL the dog owners in your area. Let the council have to deal with a fair number of aggrieved dog owners! As you know the process has not been followed...could you also perhaps contact CAB and ask how this can be over turned? And ask to attend the next meeting?


----------



## s4sugar (16 June 2013)

It sounds like the process has been followed but the local dog owners didn't act soon enough.
I went to council meetings, and arranged permission to address the meetings, when this was up for discussion locally. I think I stunned them when I wholeheartedly agreed that dogs be kept out of childrens play areas but asked for changes to just about every other point they had.
Dog's Trust may help.


----------



## satinbaze (16 June 2013)

I would think it depends who owns the park if it is parish council then they can stop anyone they chose however if its borough/ county council then it would be advisable yo check with the dog wardens.


----------



## jrp204 (16 June 2013)

Have replied on your other post. Whilst these signs may be a pain it is your decision to keep a dog it isn't people's decision to get Toxocara or dog **** on them because some owners are irresponsible. Not that I am saying OP is but obviously everyone will then use the park to run their dogs.


----------

